

Irc bot using markov chains and individual user ranking - Cyndre
http://adamdomoney.posterous.com/irc-bot-with-markov-chains-and-user-ranking-i-0

======
Cyndre
Posted this at 1:30 am last night and only recieved like 50 views. Last time I
release late in the night.

Dying to find out what you think - my most detailed blog yet and personally Im
not sure how I did. Feedback appreciated.

